# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC/Console - Les applis pour tablettes >  SWGOH une guilde des canards

## fabien dallois

Bonjour !
j'espère que c'est le bon endroit pour mettre ça étant donné que c'est un jeu pour portable.
Seriez vous intéressés pour faire une guilde de Canards dans ce jeu ?

edit : bon c'était pas là. désolé.
par contre je ne sais pas trop ou mettre ça ou comment le déplacer.

----------


## Frypolar

Je pense que ce sous-forum est le plus adapté  :;):

----------

